# Inter-muscular injection on day 16



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi

How has everyone got on with this injection?.  Can you recommend anywhere in Surrey that will carry it out and for what price?.  Your help would be greatly appreciated.  We were going to fly to Alicante just for the injection but it must be ok to have it done somewhere round here.  I was treated at the Woking Nuffield for my last 5 treatments but they cant see you when you go abroad

Many thanks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Babycat,

If the injection you are talking about is Decapeptyl, I had the nurse at my doc's surgery do it (they are not usually helpful) but I checked with my doc first, and she agreed as it was intra muscular it should be done by a professional.

The needle is very big and I was pretty worried about it, but the nurse was done in a flash and I hardly felt it 

You have plenty of time to arrange it, as I think I remember you are not cycling until mid summer.  Just check with your GP surgery, I am sure they will do it, you don't have to even say it's for tx abroad, just to shut you down before IVF.

I hope that helps 

Wendy K


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Wendy

Thanks for your help. HOw are you doing just now?  Any plans for the FET yet or are you having a little break.  hope you are well, I don't know how many more disappointments I can take. Hopefully not another one but we are having a break and not starting again until July. Dieting and excersise when I can get around to it


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Babycat - same as Wendy, I arranged for the nurse at the GP's surgery to do it for me.
Hoping that you can enjoy some time out before your next treatment in July

Jules xx


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Babycat  

I had mine done on Friday at The Birth Company, 137 Harley Street.  I asked the doctors there to include the injections as part of my scans and Pap smear package.  (I'm being treated at Isida, Kiev).  I do know some ladies who've done it themselves, but I'm not that brave.  And like Jules and Wendy advise it is best to get it a professional to do it.  It really didn't hurt when they did it and it was over in a flash.

I don't know if that is too far for you to go.  My GP will do it too.  I am based in Surrey (Purley) but still have doctors in London - haven't got around to switching yet! 

Wishing you all the best with your treatment.  

Podbean
x


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi babycat,

If it's Decapeptyl, DH did it for me both times and he's scared of needles!  The mixing part is the most diffcult bit and the intra muscular injection was no different from having a gestone injection.  Having said that, DH was instructed by nurses at the ARGC when I was having treatment with my own eggs, so he knows how and where on the butt to give an intra-muscular injection!

Mini-me
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I would try the GP, but if not as long as you have a prescription, the drugs and paper about it and when to be given you could go to a+E or a walk-in centre (My friend works in A&E and he said everyday there is at least one IVF lady with drugs in hand saying that they cannot give it themselves).

L x


----------

